# Is this bad for my cichlids health?????



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

Okay i feed my mbuna twice a day either new life spectrum cichlid formula or fresh vegetables. I turn of the light about 2 hrs before i feed the catfish. the catfish get shrimp pellets and an algae wafer. it is pitch black in the basement so i speed down the stairs, throw in the food and run back up, and today i saw one of my female kenyii eat a shrimp pellet. how bad is that and do you think they really eat with the catfish in the dark? the catfish are getting food somehow, but the cichlids better not be eating shrimp pellet, how bad is that for them, should i feed the synodontis catfish new life spectrum cichlid pellets or more algae wafers instead? i have the exaxk stocking of my 55 on my signature.


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

As far as the kenyi eating the shrimp pellet goes, one very now and then probably isn't bad (they're not exclusive herbivores in the wild); but consuming shrimp pellets daily may be risky, particularly if the protein percentage content is high.



OhYesItsMe said:


> ...should i feed the synodontis catfish new life spectrum cichlid pellets...


I have four species of synodontis catfish (which reside in my various african cichlid tanks) and they eat what the cichlids eat (NLS cichlid pellets).

Synodontis eupterus/euptera getting it's fair share of NLS pellets amid the some mbuna's:


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Your fish is fine. The shrimp pellets are not going to hurt them. They will all eat that some, and the algae some, and the flake some and etc.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

i think ill start feeding the catfish mainly NLS pellets then thanks


----------



## fishtankguy (Aug 3, 2012)

IDK how safe it is to run up the stairs in the dark...


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

no i turn on a light


----------

